

LyX 2.1.0 released - conductor
http://www.lyx.org/News

======
bostik
I must be weird, but I liked the pre-1.4 lyx better than the later revisions.
Sometime between 1.4.x and 2.0 the previously functional keyboard shortcuts
stopped working, and at the same time the same functions became available from
menus and toolbar.

But oh my, did their graphical equation editor save me from a lot of headaches
at university. I could produce a clean and printable version of absolutely
_anything_ , as long as I remembered to set the math mode blocks to be larger
than the surrounding text segments.

~~~
siddboots
Fluid keyboard-only editing of typeset equations is Lyx's most valuable
feature to me. I'm sure Lyx was inspired by some prior art, but I haven't come
across another app that allows me to write up lecture notes from a blackboard
with the speed of a stenographer.

I would love to see a web app that aims for the same thing.

------
therobot24
i'm glad to see continued development on LyX - i started with TeXnicCenter,
then moved to LyX, and now on TeXworks (primarily for speed), but without LyX
i probably would have abandoned Latex. LyX makes a steep learning curve so
much simpler - in some sense the pitfalls and lack of features makes it easier
to move outside the IDE and become more comfortable with Tex in general. You
copy and paste your lyx code to something like TeXworks, and edit small pieces
to get the desired effect not achievable in LyX.

------
struct
LyX is not the sexiest app out there, but it's an indispensable tool for me:
rock solid, feature-filled, and easy to use - a great example of open source
done right.

------
pachydermic
I really liked LyX when I used it back in school for my proof-based class's
homework. I even used it for my resume - which I have to say came out looking
very neat and professional for not a ton of work!

I don't have much of a reason to use it anymore, but I really appreciated this
software. Even though it would occasionally crash on my admittedly unstable
laptop Linux install (never tried it on windows)... I guess you could use
Emacs or hobble through using a gui in MS word or something (actually there
probably are some alternatives, I just never looked into them), but if you do
a lot of LaTeX/text work you might want to look into LyX.

------
chatman
Simply the best GPL licensed document editor out there!

~~~
progman
I always wonder why people talk about LyX, TeX, LaTeX and all kinds of TeX
IDEs while TeXmacs (WYSIWYG) is mentioned almost never.

[http://texmacs.org/tmweb/home/screenshots.en.html](http://texmacs.org/tmweb/home/screenshots.en.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_TeXmacs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_TeXmacs)

------
andrewflnr
Saw this HN story yesterday, tried LyX today, and am already fairly
comfortable using it for a take-home math quiz. The steepest part of the
learning curve was figuring out how to do multiline formulas. Really
impressive for a program like this. I will have to look closely at the
keyboard shortcuts, though.

------
mazsa
Is .lyx supported by github? Cf. e.g.
[https://github.com/github/markup](https://github.com/github/markup)

------
idunning
Can anyone describe the improvements to Beamer support?

~~~
Gobiel
Enhanced support for LaTeX options: "It is now possible to specify custom
delimiters (e.g. for beamer's <overlay> options)."

Layout enhancements: "The beamer layout has undergone a major revision. Some
long-standing drawbacks were removed, and some important beamer-specific
features (such as overlay options) are now supported natively. Contributed by
Jürgen Spitzmüller."

